# Origin of the Five Solas



## larryjf (Dec 18, 2006)

Anyone know the origin of the five solas?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 18, 2006)

Chuck, for $1000, I'd have to go with, "What are the theological points of the Reformation?"

 

They are theological abstractions taken from the Reformers and much of the work written around the time of Calvin.

Now, for referecnes, that will take some work. If anyone finds them, it may be akin to the "Origin of TULIP" question I posted. Hey - maybe Loraine Boettner came up with them too!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 18, 2006)

This question was discussed recently at The Conventicle.


----------



## JoshCasey (Jan 12, 2007)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Hey - maybe Loraine Boettner came up with them too!



What, do you mean he didn't?  Actually, I have found his book, The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination to be incredibly helpful It covers so much ground, especially in terms of objections to the doctrine. 

As far as I know, the Five Solas kind of just... appeared. I don't know that they were ever actually written out and explained by anyone, although it seems as though Luther at least knew of them (although that may be just a movie thing ).

http://www.fivesolas.com/5solas.htm


----------

